# Calipers



## Dave098 (Oct 31, 2017)

I'm a beginner watchmaker (and even that is a stretch) and I'm looking to add a caliper to my tool set. I need to do this on a budget, so I'm looking at inexpensive models on Amazon. But I'm not sure what features I ought to be looking for.

I'd like one that I can use for measuring pinions for hand size, stems for tap size, cases for movement and spacer ring size, and so on.

Here's the model I have my eye on.

Does that look like it will do the job? If not, what features should I be looking for?

Thanks!


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi Dave,

I have two sets - plastic ones like that for measuring cases and anything you wouldn't want to mark, and a steel pair for precision work on movement parts. But by all means start with the plastic ones to see if you need to go further


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Dave098 said:


> I need to do this on a budget


 Just a bit of friendly advice, always try and buy the best you can afford. Although my experience is not watches, the tools I use bear similarities, buy cheap and usually you end up paying more in the long run. Most of my precision measuring equipment was bought in the 1970's, I'm lucky to have a friend who works in a department that calibrates aircraft spec measuring equipment, who kindly checks mine, its all still perfect after 40+ years of careful but regular use. 

Its also worth checking on line for sales of used MOD measuring equipment/precision tools. I've purchased these through various outlets, and they are usually first class quality, relatively inexpensive, and had little use.

Sorry, just noticed you're in the USA, MOD = ex military. :thumbsup:


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

My digital caliper is made of carbon fibre composites, that way it is stronger than plastic and is not affected by temperature variation.

Oh, BTW it was cheap as chips too.. It is one of the most used tools in my workshop.


----------



## RSR934 (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi Dave098.

If your measurements are crucial to you try and get one with a certificate of calibration. Also as mentioned above by Biker steel tools can be affected by temperature,so it is something to take into account. I know from using this type of equipment in the past some of them have a reset function on the digital display, meaning that when the caliper is in it,s fully closed position it still may show a reading on the display, using the reset takes the display back to reading zero before you start (which is a handy feature to have). I know you said you were on a budget but just to throw another option in the pot, have you thought about a micrometer, usually more expensive and you would need two one for internal and one for external measurements. Some micrometers can go down to much finer tolerances as in 0.0000 of an inch. You can also get these with a digital readout.

Regards, Paul.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Looky here..


----------



## RSR934 (Sep 26, 2017)

Biker said:


> Looky here..


 For that price you'd be daft not to try it.


----------



## RSR934 (Sep 26, 2017)

Biker said:


> Looky here..


 Hi Biker.

What a good site that is. Lots of watch tools on there too, amongst other things. I think i'll be visiting it myself in the future.

Regards, Paul.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

I can lose days mooching around that website, also check out  this one...


----------



## Dave098 (Oct 31, 2017)

Biker said:


> Looky here..


 Nice! Just submitted my order. Even if it is junk, it's totally worth the $5.77 gamble.

Thanks!


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Dave098 said:


> Nice! Just submitted my order. Even if it is junk, it's totally worth the $5.77 gamble.
> 
> Thanks!


 I have been using that one for the past 3 years, it's fine.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

the plastic ones are more than good enough for starting watch repair AND ; you can measure watch batterys. vin


----------

